# Quitting Benzodiazepines



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi
I've been using benzo's for the last 7years in order to help me manage my social anxiety. I have been on a range of doses and a variety of benzo's from Valium to Xanax and everything in between. I have tried to stop using them many times in the past (via a gradual taper) but I have never stayed off them for longer than a month or so - as my anxiety comes back with vengeance and then my life is reduced to self-imposed solitude / avoiding other people, which is just hell.

At the moment I am thinking I might have to check myself into a rehabilitation centre because I NEED to stop taking this drug but I just can't seem to manage on my own, even with my doctors help and advice.

Anyway it would be great to hear from anyone who has used benzodiazepines for an extended period and managed to come off them successfully or if any has any tips or advice on how to come of benzo's successfully.

Any advice would be appreciated. 
Cheers 
Alex


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

I also tried to taper off using Valium but stuffed up in the end due to being unable to sleep properly when below about 2 mg. At the moment I am back on, at 5 mg per day.

I remember reading an article by a doctor (Ron Gershaw I think) about the use of Tegretol to get people off benzos. That's a drug with quite a few interactions and side effects, but the closely related one Trileptal seems to be able to be used instead of Tegretol for various indications. I'm going to ask my doctor if Trileptal is worth a shot for benzo abstinence, and if it works I'll post about it. It is not supposed to cause tolerance, which is the biggest issue (to me) with many drugs.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear what your doc has to say ... 

I'm currently on my first week of Paroxetine (Paxil), in the hope that I can fade across from Alprazolam to an SSRI, which is perceived as the lesser of two evils :roll I just don't know if I can deal with the sexual side effects that Paxil is giving me for very long


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm on benzo's for awhile to and I'm not planning on stopping.
On Paxil i can say it's the worst ssri in the game,for me at least,i would never recommend it to anyone,but maybe it works for you.
My dc already warned me hat he wanted to slowly get me of the benzo's,but still subscribes full dosises when i need them.,so....benzo it is.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's easy to come off of benzos if you smoke weed on a daily basis. It's a bit harder when you don't. I taper 0.5mg the equivalent of Xanax every week, somedays (1 or 2) I dose more than what I'm supposed to, but it doesn't seem to affect the taper, since I still gradually taper down and I don't get any withdrawals.

Try to stay busy, and take your daily all at once, I found that if you take it all at once you feel the most effects your ever gonna feel during a taper, and even though it doesn't last all day (depending on the benzo, Clonazepam gives me a relief for +8 hours, I usually take it after lunch because I'm not anxious in the morning, usually I wake up at 11am also) it'll give you a relief, instead of taking several doses that don't make you feel anything but only keep you from going into withdrawals.

Edit: If you're tapering off with short-acting benzos like Xanax, don't take it all at once. You should never taper off with a short-acting benzo anyway.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was on them for a few years I tapered it was tough at times but I did it. 
Im feeling better than ever, everyday I feel better. 

Do biofeedback it helped me more than anything. 

I water tapered off long and slow and it worked. 
I tried switching to Valium but I couldn't tolerate it. 

Just go slow you've been on them for years there is no reason to hurry off them.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I have also tried swtiching to longer acting benzo's like Valium and Clonazepam to taper off, although for some reason my withdrawals were worse coming off the longer half-life benzos than they were drugs like Xanax or Ativan, which have a super short half life. 

d829 - congratulations on getting off the benzo's, it gives me hope to hear from people who have done it successfully and are feeling better for it. 
What's biofeedback ... ? 
Also do you use benzo's at all now? For example, going on a first date with someone or giving a talk in front of a group of people?


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Reef88

Haha, if I could handle the paranoia that comes with smoking weed, I would use it to help withdrawals for sure. There are other drugs I have used which help through WD's but where I am living atm they are not available to me - not to mention totally illegal.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't use any benzos or any drugs or alcohol, nothing.

I have a biofeedback device called the stresseraser, I've had it for almost two years. 

Check it out on YouTube 

I swear it can read my mind.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Benzos have been around for 50 years, people have been dating and public speaking for tens of thousands maybe millions of years, we don't need benzos,we did alright without them. 

That's where biofeedback comes into the picture. 

Once you get back to your organic self use the biofeedback to ready yourself for situations.

Like I said I was told I would need benzos for life that's just not true.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah smoking weed can really send me into an awful panic attack. I think by NOT smoking weed I was able to reduce my benzo use quite a bit. Not mention raising my self-awareness which helped me get a better handle on the depression/anxiety I was experiencing. Cannabis is a tricky substance, at times in my life it has been immensely helpful and at other times it has been absolutely miserable. I wouldn't recommend using it while getting off benzos though. It seems like the already increased anxiety you'd be experiencing from benzo withdrawal would predispose you to having a bad time on weed.

I hate to suggest it but maybe very low doses of seroquel would be helpful when tapering off of benzos, especially if you can't sleep and are feeling agitated. But I think the atypical anti-psychotics are really awful and have no place unless you're actually psychotic.

Also Phenibut is an option if you're careful not to trade the benzo habit for phenibut addiction. Phenibut most strongly acts on the gaba-b receptors. But it definitely helps with anxiety and insomnia and it is quite long-lasting. It's something you'd want to use maybe a few times a week. You could use it daily for a week without the risk of addiction or tolerance as long as you took a week without using it afterwards. That would just be an option to help combat cravings/rebound anxiety when quitting benzos. But it would be self-defeating to trade one addiction for another. Phenibut is chemically completely different from benzos but has a remarkably similar effect in my experience.

I've known plenty of people who go to rehab to get off of benzos, only to come out and start using them again heavier than before. I've also known plenty of people who rapidly tapered and quit on their own without much trouble. I guess it just comes down to what you think will work best for you, what you want, your commitment and perseverance, etc. Obviously plenty of exercise, good nutrition and hygiene, continuous self affirmation, a strong resolve help when quitting any substance.

I know quite a few people who used to have terrible anxiety and were regular benzo users who eventually quit benzos. But they still keep a bottle of xanax around and need to use it occasionally when a panic attack comes on or for anticipatory anxiety.

Good luck man, I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

DreamAway said:


> I have also tried swtiching to longer acting benzo's like Valium and Clonazepam to taper off, although for some reason my withdrawals were worse coming off the longer half-life benzos than they were drugs like Xanax or Ativan, which have a super short half life.
> 
> d829 - congratulations on getting off the benzo's, it gives me hope to hear from people who have done it successfully and are feeling better for it.
> What's biofeedback ... ?
> Also do you use benzo's at all now? For example, going on a first date with someone or giving a talk in front of a group of people?


You can't switch from Xanax to Clonazepam all at once, you have to gradually replace Xanax by Clonazepam, they have roughly the same potency so 1mg of Xanax is practically 1mg of Clonazepam.

Let me give you an example. If you are on 2mg a day of Xanax, take 1.5mg of Xanax and 0.5 of Clonazepam. Do that for a whole week, then take 0.75mg of Xanax and 1mg of Clonazepam, again for a whole week. At this point, your body will be used to Clonazepam, then you can replace Xanax completely.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

At the risk mentioning the obvious, obviously quitting any stimulants like caffeine and nicotine prior to quitting benzos will be helpful in reducing anxiety levels.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> At the risk mentioning the obvious, obviously quitting any stimulants like caffeine and nicotine prior to quitting benzos will be helpful in reducing anxiety levels.


Actually caffeine is proven to help with depression. I used to drink coffee all the time when I wen't cold turkey on benzos, it helped me a bit. I still could not sleep though, obviously.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

reef88
I'm aware that it's considered ideal to make a gradual transition from one benzodiazepine to another when the idea of eventual cessation is the goal. 
My point was that from countless previous withdrawal experiences, I've suffered less tapering off benzo's with a shorter half-life than those with a long half-life (I know this it contradictory to common medical belief, but it's what works for me).

d829
I'll check it out. How long have you been off benzo's now for dude? When you say 'get back to your organic self', do you mean benzo free? 

istayathome
Thanks for the recommendations. I see my doctor this week so I will run your idea's past him and see what he says.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

Benzo's is one of the toughest drugs to come off of, people compare it to getting off of heroin.

i'm in my 3rd week of withdrawal after a slow slowly reducing clonazepam from 1mg to 0mg over a 2 month span. I was on 1mg clonazepam every morning for 6 years, and I have come to the conclusion that it made me worse by staying off of it. I know i was dumb to take it every morning but I was only 18 years old when it was prescribed to me, my psychiatrist said 1mg a day, i trusted her without research, I just figured a psychiatrist would know what they are doing.

Meanwhile, my depression has reduced dramatically since withdrawing off, my anxiety for the most part has reduced since getting off. Through more research I have realized this medication can harm you over a long period of time if used recklessly.

Only sad part is the withdrawal symptoms...i am really uncoordinated and dizzy, bad insomnia, low appetite, muscle contractions, reaction time is much slower, and a slew of other things that come and go...and worst of all is my reduced level of cognitive ability, I get a lot of brain cramps as my memory feels deteriorated through withdrawal (it is a common symptom though for withdrawal).

doctors for the most part are morons when it comes to benzo withdrawal, I went to the emergency room the other day to hope to get some help as the withdrawal symptoms were getting uncomfortable. A crisis nurse sent me home with what turned out to be Z-drugs, which is basically benzodiazepines masked under another name. Try not to get hooked on a different drug while getting off benzos, it just continues the cycle.

Try to get in touch with an addiction counselor if possible, and props to you for trying to get off of it, I imagine you will feel better once it is all said an done and I am confident I will too.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

reef88 said:


> It's easy to come off of benzos if you smoke weed on a daily basis. It's a bit harder when you don't. I taper 0.5mg the equivalent of Xanax every week, somedays (1 or 2) I dose more than what I'm supposed to, but it doesn't seem to affect the taper, since I still gradually taper down and I don't get any withdrawals.
> 
> Try to stay busy, and take your daily all at once, I found that if you take it all at once you feel the most effects your ever gonna feel during a taper, and even though it doesn't last all day (depending on the benzo, Clonazepam gives me a relief for +8 hours, I usually take it after lunch because I'm not anxious in the morning, usually I wake up at 11am also) it'll give you a relief, instead of taking several doses that don't make you feel anything but only keep you from going into withdrawals.
> 
> Edit: If you're tapering off with short-acting benzos like Xanax, don't take it all at once. You should never taper off with a short-acting benzo anyway.


It's easy to come off benzos by smoking weed is a bunch of bull****! If you have a long term, tolerance to benzos, than weed is like candy. It's not gonna help the withdrawal in any significant or effective way. Do your homework!!!!


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Jay-Son
Major respect for coming off the Clonazepam. Withdrawals are tough though huh? My memory/cognition make me semi-retarded when I make a cut in my dosage. I have come down from 3mg and am now on 2mg Xanax daily. Still a way to go... Btw Magnesium might help with your cramps and a little with your insomnia, I take a powdered version and I'm quite sure it helps me stay physically relaxed. Kava is another herb which helps me on those 'bad' days.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> It's easy to come off benzos by smoking weed is a bunch of bull****! If you have a long term, tolerance to benzos, than weed is like candy. It's not gonna help the withdrawal in any significant or effective way. Do your homework!!!!


I don't need to do my homework, I lived it. It's personal experience. So back off or gtfo


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

DreamAway said:


> Jay-Son
> Major respect for coming off the Clonazepam. Withdrawals are tough though huh? My memory/cognition make me semi-retarded when I make a cut in my dosage. I have come down from 3mg and am now on 2mg Xanax daily. Still a way to go... Btw Magnesium might help with your cramps and a little with your insomnia, I take a powdered version and I'm quite sure it helps me stay physically relaxed. Kava is another herb which helps me on those 'bad' days.


Valerian root helps, or so I've heard, I've been using it for a couple days, I don't know if it's a placebo effect or not but it helps a little.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

reef88 said:


> I don't need to do my homework, I lived it. It's personal experience. So back off or gtfo


Get the **** out, don't think so my friend. But stating that smoking joints is a great relief doesn't cut it. You would be better off drinking to hit those GABA receptors. Albeit much more random than benzos. GABAA's many subreceptors are what we're talking about.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Get the **** out, don't think so my friend. But stating that smoking joints is a great relief doesn't cut it. You would be better off drinking to hit those GABA receptors. Albeit much more random than benzos. GABAA's many subreceptors are what we're talking about.


No you wouldn't be better off hitting those GABA receptors, because the idea of coming off of GABAnergic substances is not hitting those receptors. Even if you did drank alcohol, the hangover would be so bad you have no idea. Smoking joints was a big relief for me, it's not for some people because it causes anxiety to them, however, it is a big relief for most, all of my druggie friends are proof of this.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

reef88 said:


> No you wouldn't be better off hitting those GABA receptors, because the idea of coming off of GABAnergic substances is not hitting those receptors. Even if you did drank alcohol, the hangover would be so bad you have no idea. Smoking joints was a big relief for me, it's not for some people because it causes anxiety to them, however, it is a big relief for most, all of my druggie friends are proof of this.


Okay, peace! There are other meds like gabapentin, pregabalin; the calcium channel blockers. There is also gabitril, and supplements like valarian root, pwd. magnesium, certain teas etc. There is also the slow titration and other methods. There are two cannaboid receptors CB1 in the brain. And CB2 used in the immune system. Marijuana interacts with the brains own cannabinoid receptors. Which can trigger DA release in the nucleus accumbens.

The problem being is that many people, especially those with SAD or GAD anxiety, do not get the benefits. It can produce panic, delirium, depersonalization, and psychosis. 
Weed is not the answer for everyone!


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Okay, peace! There are other meds like gabapentin, pregabalin; the calcium channel blockers. There is also gabitril, and supplements like valarian root, pwd. magnesium, certain teas etc. There is also the slow titration and other methods. There are two cannaboid receptors CB1 in the brain. And CB2 used in the immune system. Marijuana interacts with the brains own cannabinoid receptors. Which can trigger DA release in the nucleus accumbens.
> 
> The problem being is that many people, especially those with SAD or GAD anxiety, do not get the benefits. It can produce panic, delirium, depersonalization, and psychosis.
> Weed is not the answer for everyone!


Well I do use valerian root every once in awhile.

On another subject, I think somebody said taking Xanax once every 24 hours, after it's half-life has been done, can result in no tolerance or addiction, this is wrong, I verified this.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

reef88 said:


> Well I do use valerian root every once in awhile.
> 
> On another subject, I think somebody said taking Xanax once every 24 hours, after it's half-life has been done, can result in no tolerance or addiction, this is wrong, I verified this.


Cool!!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Damiana Tea does wonders for improving sleep. I've never heard of anyone having trouble with addiction/habituation with it either.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> The problem being is that many people, especially those with SAD or GAD anxiety, do not get the benefits. It can produce panic, delirium, depersonalization, and psychosis.
> Weed is not the answer for everyone!


Agreed. I think this fact that it can exacerbate and amplify pre-existing mental disorders (including undetected ones which are currently in prodromal phases) is very much overlooked.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

> Agreed. I think this fact that it can exacerbate and amplify pre-existing mental disorders (including undetected ones which are currently in prodromal phases) is very much overlooked.


Smoking weed definitely set off my first (and only) psychotic episode, which left me to this day with significantly increased levels of anxiety. The way I see it is my genetics were the "loaded gun" but smoking too much weed equated to pulling the trigger.


----------



## jlynn616 (Apr 17, 2013)

*5 days clean*

Hi, 
I just wanted to share MY story. I was on benzos for 3 years and 8 months. My highest dose was around 3-3.5 mg/day. 8 months ago I decided I needed to stop and my sister helped me make a reduction plan. For 8 months I GRADUALLY reduced from 3.5 mg to .06mg per day. I basically had to crush them up and make piles, using water titration I slowly cut down. At first I was cutting down by .25 mg every couple weeks. toward the end, because the dose was so small, I was cutting down by.05 or so, depending on where I was at. 
The whole 8 months, while cutting down, i was SO nervous. So nervous to take that last dose. So nervous because I had no idea what was going to happen. 
I took a week off from work and took my last dose that Friday afternoon right before my break (last Friday 4/12/13!). I am in my 5th day of being clean! 
I was totally prepared to at least have a major headache for days. Headache seemed to be my worst symptom when cutting down. I didnt have many symptoms cutting down because I was so gradual with it. 
I was worried for nothing!!! The next day, after my last dose, when it would have been the normal time for me to take some, it felt really weird to not be taking it. I just kept telling myself I wouldn't die and I WAS FREE!!!! I read the Ashton Manual and that helps A LOT, especially with knowing what the withdrawal symptoms really meant. 
I also took source naturals Theanine Serene, which helps immensely. I take it if I feel like I need it. Guess what? Since my first day of withdrawal, I havent felt like i needed it. 
I have no headache, no sensations, NOTHING. No withdrawal symptoms. For the 8 months leading up to this moment, I mentally prepapred myself hardcore. I constantly told myself I was smarter that this drug. I knew better. I would be very factual.
I did it!
I can also honestly say that I feel better than I have in the last 4 years. I dont get headaches anymore (I would get them everyday, when the first does started wearing off and I needed to take the next), I have less anxiety, I feel awesome.
I think being on benzos constantly had me on a roller coaster, feeling good, withdrawing, feeling good, withdrawing, etc. Now I am on an even keel. 
I am so proud of myself and I know that others can do it. Please message me if you need any support.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jlynn616 said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to share MY story. I was on benzos for 3 years and 8 months. My highest dose was around 3-3.5 mg/day. 8 months ago I decided I needed to stop and my sister helped me make a reduction plan. For 8 months I GRADUALLY reduced from 3.5 mg to .06mg per day. I basically had to crush them up and make piles, using water titration I slowly cut down. At first I was cutting down by .25 mg every couple weeks. toward the end, because the dose was so small, I was cutting down by.05 or so, depending on where I was at.
> The whole 8 months, while cutting down, i was SO nervous. So nervous to take that last dose. So nervous because I had no idea what was going to happen.
> I took a week off from work and took my last dose that Friday afternoon right before my break (last Friday 4/12/13!). I am in my 5th day of being clean!
> ...


Hey, Congratulations man! you set a goal, to end your chemical dependency of being on Xanax or Klonopin or whatever benzo you were on and you accomplished it. Most people won't notice it or recognize it but you will know that you accomplished something and did it. You did I right. Slow and steady. No rush after taking it for years, just let yourself have an easy time. The end should be painless and unnoticeable as it was in your case. There is no denying that you did a big thing though, which was at the back of your mind every second of every day for a long time. So congratulations. Enjoy your time off and reward yourself in whatever way you like to. god job, from me. I have seen many people who were too scared to end a chemical dependency and they let it take over and ruin years of their live dying could have come back but were to weak es and eventually kill them. Many of them died long and slow in a hospital bed with no one by their side or one person who had enabled them and who was still in pain from them. They had exhausted every option in their life and continued to make bad choices and even as they were dying still chose to be weak people and let a stupid drug addiction kill them rather than facing their challenges and committing to change). So I am really happy for you and I think that you did a great thing for yourself and everyone you know and love (whether they know about it or not). So one last Hoorah! and good job enjoy it and carry on. Best of Luck as you continue on. Stay strong. I am lad to know that you are around and living here, another smart person.


----------



## Maggie123 (Apr 5, 2013)

I read that rehab isn't the best for benzo withdrawal because they try to make you come off it too fast ... from what I've learnt, a long, slow taper is best. I'm in week three of withdrawal after almost no taper and the first week was hell. This week I'm much better physically but now dealing with the emotional stuff and also not able to drive or go out much yet, the rebound anxiety is too bad. I've heard that does pass, though. 

Hey, if I can do it with almost no taper and no other drugs (except in week one when I had to take beta blockers for my resting heart rate of 180) then you can, too! Just be strong about it. Life without benzos IS better.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

> Benzo's is one of the toughest drugs to come off of, people compare it to getting off of heroin.


getting off benzos is NOTHING like getting off heroin. Heroin makes you really physically sick for the first week you are off, then you start feeling better and in 2-4 weeks you are healthy again. with benzos, the process of tapering off itself can take many months and still be very difficult (whereas if you tapered off heroin that slowly, you wouldnt even get sick) and then even after a taper, it can sometimes take years for all symptoms to go away.

i got off benzos three years ago and it was the toughest thing i ever did. i still have some withdrawal symptoms but im much better than i was in the beginning and hope and feel much better than id di on benzos.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey good for you mate - I really think you must be very strong ( and very patient ) to be able to do that. I could never stand the slow taper myself, although I can see why some people would prefer it. I'm not sure why but I was always really impatient to get it over with fast - I used to try and hurry it up when I was in the hospital and make them drop the amount I was taking by more. But then I'd get home and be on nothing ( and probably still actually withdrawing!) - so after a few weeks of hell would start them again. This happened over and over again. I finally managed to stay off them when one of the Dr's tried me on Lexapro - I had tried some others but they either didn't work or had horrible side-effects. The Lexapro was pretty good and enabled me to stay off the Xanax for good. 

( I can relate to the headaches you talked about - I have forgotten a lot of things but I will never forget the headaches I got on the Xanax when I was taking a lot if it - it was like my brain was screaming at me to stop! )


----------



## friendly14 (Apr 18, 2013)

does klonopin damage memory and thinking speed? I've been on it for over a year at 0.5-1mg a day. I haven't had any withdrawal symptoms except feeling exhausted and foggy when I don't take it and have breathing problems in my sleep. I take it for sleep apnea with my asv machine


----------



## friendly14 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm curious what benzas do to your brain and CNS. what is the mechanism? 
it seems to keep me asleep and stabilize my co2/o2 levels by stopping me from waking up. works great for sleep apnea central apnea, but not if it destroys your memory/thinking speed....


----------

